# New ARC Audio XDi600.1 Mini Amp w/ GUTS !



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Alright guys these should start hitting dealers very soon ! These amps are going to be serious value. Of course very solid ARC Audio Build quality threw out. The amp is a has very small foot print 9.75" x 6.5" x 2.25" very small ! This is the 1st one I have seen guts on so I though I would post it for you guys !

SPECIFICATIONS
Power Output	300 x 1 Watts @ 4ohms
Remote Bass Boost	Yes
Subsonic Filter Range	Variable (10Hz - 50Hz)
Power Output	450 x 1 Watts @ 2ohms
Power Output	600 x 1 Watts @ 1ohms
Bass Boost	+18dB (Variable 40Hz - 100Hz)
Crossover (Butterworth)	LP (50Hz - 250Hz) 24dB

MSRP: $329.00

Link to the rest of the line-up:
Arc Audio - XDi Amplifiers


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks very well executed!


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice! im planning to get a KS1200.1 cost me like 700$ and look around found Sundown audio 1500D cost like 500$ or 2500D cost like 750$. My questione is how good is SUndown Amp?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

tru tech99 said:


> Nice! im planning to get a KS1200.1 cost me like 700$ and look around found Sundown audio 1500D cost like 500$ or 2500D cost like 750$. My questione is how good is SUndown Amp?


Why dont you get a Tru Technology amp??? (username reference) The TRU Hammer is available at times right around your prices if you search around


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

I did look at it... Actually i do have a Tru Billet 2200... But cant seem to find a good condition Tru Hammer amp


----------



## Southnash (Jan 13, 2009)

The ARC XDI amps are a huge hit so far in Florida. Small, versatile & powerful! Also add the reliability of Arc Audio..... win-win!!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Over a dollar a watt for entry level amps.......????


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's 50 some cents a watt actually. And you're paying for them being small, and marketing...


----------



## Southnash (Jan 13, 2009)

The amp is 600wrms......RETAIL = 329.00
That's $0.54 a watt...

Most importantly your paying for a great sounding amp, very reliable, best components internally & a REAL warranty from people who care about YOU! All of this & $0.54 a watt.... sign me up!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, I rate all amps at 4 ohms

Do you really want to be running a entry level amp 1 ohm mono....not me


----------



## Southnash (Jan 13, 2009)

If its a "cheap" brand, no. A amplifier from Arc Audio....yes. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Any idea if this is a Zeff designed amp like some of the other small footprint ARC pieces?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Class d or g/h?

Looking for it on ubuys/Nikola site

UBUY Industrial Inc

You can find all Arcs amps here as Zeff is employed in their us tech department.

5 channel looks interesting. Guess this is their JL xd competitive line.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Southnash said:


> If its a "cheap" brand, no. A amplifier from Arc Audio....yes.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Just because it says Arc Audio on it does not make it superior to brand A B or C


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

trojan fan said:


> Just because it says Arc Audio on it does not make it superior to brand A B or C


It might if you hear with your eyes.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got a xdi805 for a customer u guys can really get an idea Of just how small they really are next to a ks900.6.




















Nice packaging


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Size of the JL xd

even starts with the xd in the model number

JL seems to set the trends. I dont think any car audio shops would be around without them, at least they would be struggling even worse. At least half would go under.

Wonder what will become of their mini line when the minis are larger than these?

Im assuming these are considered "not as high-end" as the kar minis according to arc?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Guys you have to remember arc entry level amps are not entry by an means and the price is full retail. I just did an install with a alpine pdx-5 then just installed this amp in a similar set up and both sound extremely similar. With the pdx-5 retailing over $500 I would say the xdi805 is a great value


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Last years arc entry was xxd before the jl audio xd line


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD (Aug 1, 2008)

considering a pair of the 4 channels myself, keen to read some reviews on them


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

Sub'ed


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

ruffryderso said:


> Guys you have to remember arc entry level amps are not entry by an means


Oh, so you mean the XXD's aren't also available as Cerwin Vegas, Phoenix Golds, etc.? 

Arc is just another rebrander. Maybe one with a tighter relationship to one buildhouse (Ubuy Industrial) than others, and generally speaking higher prices for the same components than other brands, but that's it.

These new amps look good. It's nice to see more realistic-sized class D amps.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, who said you need a large package? :lol:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Hey, who said you need a large package? :lol:



my girlfriend


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok guys, the jury is still out on them...time will tell if they are a hit

hopefully they have better manners than the XXD's


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> Sorry guys, I rate all amps at 4 ohms
> 
> Do you really want to be running a entry level amp 1 ohm mono....not me



i concur! i seriously doubt this amp can sustain 600watts for any length of time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

wheelieking71 said:


> i concur! i seriously doubt this amp can sustain 600watts for any length of time.


Why is that? Looks like a good amount of sink for just a few transistors, I dont see a problem.


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

I think I need one


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Dealers have been running these for months, at 1ohm with a few serious bass heads in the Florida heat!!.. No problems!! Man I love ARC AUDIO!!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

its a nice amp unfortunately no dealers around me. 469$ to buy it from arc.


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Where do you live? zip code?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

19067, you can send me a private message dont need to clutter up this thread...
thanks


----------



## therealdeal74 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know everyone likes Arc Audio but I've owned two of these now, first the xxd 4080 and then the newer xdi version which I still use. The XXD 4080 series are known to have a lot of noise. Now with this newer xdi model, I get this crazy crackling sound until I shut my amp off and power it back on. It's always fixed by rebooting the amp. For the most part, it sounds OK but don't think their low end amps are the same quality as their good stuff because they are not.


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

go look at powerbass xax mini line amps... i've seen gut shots of those and honestly, they look very similar to these new arc amps... i pray i'm wrong.


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

subd.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought two KS MINIS from Rick @ RaamAudio for my Vette. They fit perfectly in the floor board of the Vette where the BOSE amp once was. My installer, Jeremy of Master Audio Creations of Kinston, NC was so impressed with them, he started to carry the whole ARC lineup! I bought an additional amp for my 1993 F150 Flareside. The XDi804 is a great unit and just right for the components, and the two JL w3's. It runs super cool and has very good quality sound with great levels. The size is perfect for the small footprint in a single cab truck. BTW Jeremy is a great installer and is the only man I trust with my Vette. His prices are great and fair!


----------



## ALloyd919 (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, they are even more narrow than the mini's.


----------



## mikeb (Feb 13, 2012)

ARC's amp are just beautiful. Hope to get some someday.


----------

